# Advice



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Are you supposed to test 14 days or 16 days past suspected ovulation? 

My cycles have been 32 days long for the last three months.... Today is day 33 and I have the worst af pains, sore boobs and v tired, but ng on a dip stick test  I got a positive ovulation result on the 28th and 29th of Feb so we had sex on the 28th but I believe I may have ovulated on the 28th (If I even am?!) as I had pain like when I had the trigger shots to conceive my daughter.

If there was any chance of being pregnant surely it would show on a hcg pee stick by now... 14dpo?? 

I don't know why i'm doing it to myself as I know my AF will probably arrive tomorrow morning  

Would love to fall naturally and my daughter to have a sibling


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

On a 28 day cycle af would arrive 14 days after ovulation unless pregnant so a missed period at this time may indicate pregnancy and so you'd do a test at some point after this, sometimes the levels of hcg aren't high enough to show on a pee stick test until several days after, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------

